# Respirator, Bandana, or Hold Your Breath?



## jcalvin

OK, I know I am a wimp but that is okay with me. What kind of respirators do you other wimps use when you need one? My dad was always a stickler about making people wear a respirator and would give them one of those cheap $1 cloth ones.:shutup: Whats the point in fogging your safety glasses if that is all you are going to wear. What do you use that works well in old attics when you are having to disturb the old rock wool insulation?


----------



## OCRS

Anti -Fog dust mask.


----------



## jcalvin

OCRS said:


> Anti -Fog dust mask.


What brand/model number, if you can get it. I need to buy some of them to keep in the trailer.


----------



## OCRS

I'm in Canada so..... but here's a pic.


----------



## jcalvin

similar to what I am used to using. do they work pretty good for you? i'm sure the mesh around them helps them hold their shape therefore sealing out dust better.


----------



## OCRS

Ya, they're ok. They're twice the price of regular though. You could always go the respirator w\ pre - filter route as well.


----------



## cleveman

anyone heard of the Air Ace brand respirator? I think it is the handiest setup out there.


----------



## jcalvin

Noticed a crew wearing these while working a mold clean up. I would like to get these is you could get just dust filters on them instead of the whole chemical gammet. They seperate your exhale from the glass so you don't fog the glass plus it adds in the complete eye protection.


----------



## Jason Whipple

I have about 6 of these. They work well and covers just about anything you could get into...

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000CP2NLW...=A1SV1BYDTUK2Z5&tag=dealt9937-20&linkCode=asn


----------



## GregS

Depends on what you are doing.. When I crawl attics with blown insulation I wear one of these. The straps don't slip and you can replace the filters. I got it from Canadian Tire under their brand name so I am not sure what the equiv would be in the US.


----------



## firemike

I use everything from the 3M 8000 dust masks to the 3M 6000 half-face respirators to Scott full-face respirators. Use whatever cartridges needed for the application. I don't believe in taking chances with airborne stuff, once it's in your lungs..... too much can happen. Seen too many unnecessesary respritory injuries in 20+ years in the fire service.


----------



## jcalvin

firemike said:


> I don't believe in taking chances with airborne stuff, once it's in your lungs..... too much can happen.


My thoughts exactly. When I play toughman and crawl in an attic for just about an hour's worth of work and go home with a pounding headache, sneezing black crap, and fighting a cold for a week, I don't want to know what is happening in my lungs in the long term.

Only get one set of airbags and a $35 mask is a small price to pay.


----------



## shanekw1

I use one of these.


----------



## parts

A 3M 6000 either full or half face mask with P100 pancake filters depending on what I am doing. But I do lots of blown in insulation and like my lungs


----------



## Shoreline58

*3M Half Face*

We generally use the 3M half face with replaceable cartridges when acid washing pools. The filters for muriatic acid fumes work incredibly well. Just last week we were two hours into an acid wash when, like a moron, I lifted my mask to wipe my nose. I will not be doing that again.


----------



## tcleve4911

jcalvin said:


> Noticed a crew wearing these while working a mold clean up. I would like to get these is you could get just dust filters on them instead of the whole chemical gammet. They seperate your exhale from the glass so you don't fog the glass plus it adds in the complete eye protection.


Where do you get those Calvin?. I like the idea of eyes, nose & mouth being covered.


----------



## mdshunk




----------



## Resta

mdshunk
This short guy on the right looks like my friend Reynaldo


----------



## Greg Di

jcalvin said:


> Noticed a crew wearing these while working a mold clean up. I would like to get these is you could get just dust filters on them instead of the whole chemical gammet. They seperate your exhale from the glass so you don't fog the glass plus it adds in the complete eye protection.


I dig that too. I use an AO Safety resp with the purple cartridges, but if I could get a full face mask, I'd wear it gladly.


----------



## jarhead0531

After doing a bunch of research I decided on a full face mask for certain tasks, and this is the one I picked up http://www.allergybegone.com/3mfulfac68ga.html .3m makes the largest selection of filters I could find, with a filter for anything I could ever imagine, and they swap between the full mask and their half mask. My lungs and eyes are worth it.


----------



## parts

tcleve4911 said:


> Where do you get those Calvin?. I like the idea of eyes, nose & mouth being covered.


Grainger


----------

